# Macg mobile plante au démarrage



## Lutin26 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours, l'appli Macg mobile plante systématiquement au démarrage.
J'ai redémarré mon iPod touch, enlevé et réinstallé l'appli. Pas de changement.

Je possède un iPod touch de 1ère génération sous ios 3.1.3 sans aucune modifications (jailbreak, ...).

Avez-vous une idée de la source du problème ?


----------



## Lutin26 (29 Janvier 2011)

C'est réglé avec la nouvelle version mise à disposition aujourd'hui.

Merci de continuer à penser aux pauvres qui sont encore 3.1.3


----------

